# Skid Steer snowblower RPM



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Trying to find a used snowblower to match my s205 with high flow. I have 25.5gpm.

What is the ideal rpm for a snowblower? Read somewhere 750 rpm is ideal but want to verify. 

What I'm figuring is a 8,0cu in motor is what I will need.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I had a standard flow blower on a bobcat 753 and I ran wide open. I wasn't impressed with the blower performance though and sold it.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a high-flow SB200 blower with the 9.6 ci/rev motor package on my S650 high-flow with 30.5 gpm at WOT. That equates to 734 rpm of the fan. I have been very pleased with it. That was the combination recommended by my Bobcat dealer. So yes, I think 750 rpm is a very good fan speed.

Rod


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Rod (NH);1510870 said:


> I have a high-flow SB200 blower with the 9.6 ci/rev motor package on my S650 high-flow with 30.5 gpm at WOT. That equates to 734 rpm of the fan. I have been very pleased with it. That was the combination recommended by my Bobcat dealer. So yes, I think 750 rpm is a very good fan speed.
> 
> Rod


Thanks. The 8.0 cu in would put it at 736 rpm on my machine.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I too wasn't impressed with my blower. I spent a fortune on a high flow blower for my s220. Production speed was way too slow. The only thing I thought the blower was good for was cleaning along curbs. I took a beating when I sold it.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

DaySpring Services;1511302 said:


> I too wasn't impressed with my blower. I spent a fortune on a high flow blower for my s220. Production speed was way too slow. The only thing I thought the blower was good for was cleaning along curbs. I took a beating when I sold it.


Here's the thing. I see you have a RP blower on a tractor. I took over accounts for a guy in a town. 3 other outfits in town use JD riders with 42" to 48" blowers for driveways. Talking HOA's with 50 plus driveways using those blowers.

The guy I took over for had a 78" RP Erskine on a 50HP tractor. Had a hard time getting a clean look and where the driveway/curb/street meet always would leave slop at the end as the blower couldn't get the angle. It was quick but customers didn't like hearing the 1000lb blower hit the driveway skirt and complaints about the end of the driveway.

I believe the SS with a 72" blower would be able to get that curb angle better than the RP set up but also be faster than the JD tractors the others use.

I have 70 double wide drives (2 16ft doors) that need to be done for volume. The tractor was sort of a dud last year and with less than 10 events he went through 1 cutting edge which seemed high (doing about half the volume).


----------

